# PSA Freedom 5.56mm tested Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group ,Charge Handle $99.98



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PSA Freedom 5.56mm Full-Auto BCG with PSA Premium 7075 Charging Handle

Milspec Carpenter No. 158® steel bolt
Shot Peened Bolt
High pressure tested (HPT)
Mag particle inspected (MPI)
Chrome Lined Carrier (AUTO)
Chrome Lined Gas Key
Gas Key Hardened to USGI Specifications
Gas Key Grade 8 Hardened Fasteners
Gas Key Staked Per Mil-Spec
Tool Steel Extractor
Extractor Spring


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..sounds like a nice one.


----------

